# Very interesting and helpful article



## Canada75 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm sure this must have been posted here a few years back, but I just found it and thought it might help someone.

To the Left Behind Spouse | HuffPost


----------



## itsontherocks (Sep 7, 2015)

It' not always the person who's filed for divorce that is the bad guy (or girl). The author doesn't state the amount of hurt and anguish the person who has to make the decision to file must go through. Just because the other person, or her, rather stay in her misery loves company phase, doesn't mean the spouse should be left holding the bag until both mutually agree on a divorce. The author should had gone into what lead up to the divorce, what did she/they do to try and save the marriage? Or, did she just put her head in the sand and just hope things magically get better? I would bet the latter. 

Marriage is hard work with a lot of moving pieces. If you've not tried everything to save the marriage, then you have no choice but to end it. However, the one filing is not necessarily always the bad guy or girl.


----------



## karireynolds (Aug 28, 2017)

itsontherocks said:


> It' not always the person who's filed for divorce that is the bad guy (or girl). The author doesn't state the amount of hurt and anguish the person who has to make the decision to file must go through. Just because the other person, or her, rather stay in her misery loves company phase, doesn't mean the spouse should be left holding the bag until both mutually agree on a divorce. The author should had gone into what lead up to the divorce, what did she/they do to try and save the marriage? Or, did she just put her head in the sand and just hope things magically get better? I would bet the latter.
> 
> Marriage is hard work with a lot of moving pieces. If you've not tried everything to save the marriage, then you have no choice but to end it. However, the one filing is not necessarily always the bad guy or girl.


I agree with you, not always a bad guy or a girl is a reason for divorce. It may be because of lack of understanding for each other.


----------

